# 43 and failed IVF - need positive stories



## AK42 (4 mo ago)

Hi
I am 43, had one cycle IVF ... frozen 6 embryos and had 4 fet since. 1 chemical and 1 miscarriage at 8 weeks. 
Now looking to go abroad for ivf using own eggs.
Also need positive stories from women of my age ...losing hope now.


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey lovely, I’m 42 and due to cycle in Nov with my own eggs. No positive story yet but I’m in this with you! Have you had the embryos PGT tested? If I get more than one I will as I lost a baby due to chromosome issues last year.


----------



## handy1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi 
I have a positive story 12 yrs ago my daughter is now 11yrs. 
low AMH and failed to respond at first cycle.
Second cycle 2 eggs only one retrieved and fertilised and the rest is history .
I was 42 at the time.
Keep on ladies.


----------



## AK42 (4 mo ago)

wilberdoo said:


> Hey lovely, I’m 42 and due to cycle in Nov with my own eggs. No positive story yet but I’m in this with you! Have you had the embryos PGT tested? If I get more than one I will as I lost a baby due to chromosome issues last year.


Good luck to you !
No I didn't get embryos PGT tested. My consultant advised not to do so but just continue with FET - didn't have a very good experience with this clinic. Where are you getting yours done ?


----------



## AK42 (4 mo ago)

handy1 said:


> Hi
> I have a positive story 12 yrs ago my daughter is now 11yrs.
> low AMH and failed to respond at first cycle.
> Second cycle 2 eggs only one retrieved and fertilised and the rest is history .
> ...


That's really good to hear. Made me smile with hope as soon as I read this. Thanks.


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

AK42 said:


> Good luck to you !
> No I didn't get embryos PGT tested. My consultant advised not to do so but just continue with FET - didn't have a very good experience with this clinic. Where are you getting yours done ?


I’m in Australia and at ivf Australia in Sydney. I am still 50/50 about testing but I trust my consultant and am keen to avoid another termination situation as it was horrific 😞


----------



## AK42 (4 mo ago)

wilberdoo said:


> I’m in Australia and at ivf Australia in Sydney. I am still 50/50 about testing but I trust my consultant and am keen to avoid another termination situation as it was horrific 😞


Really sorry to hear about termination. I can imagine how difficult it must have been, think that is a good reason t do PGT. I will definitely ask my next clinic. To be honest last time my clinic was really dismissive of anything I asked. So planning to choose next clinic carefully.


----------



## MommyKenny (Jul 9, 2019)

AK42 said:


> Hi
> I am 43, had one cycle IVF ... frozen 6 embryos and had 4 fet since. 1 chemical and 1 miscarriage at 8 weeks.
> Now looking to go abroad for ivf using own eggs.
> Also need positive stories from women of my age ...losing hope now.


Hi, I'm 42 now and thinking of trying again. We had our boy through donor egg and sperm pre Covid. Our clinic was also abroad. It is good that you are able to use your own eggs, but be open about donor eggs in case it is brought up for you as an alternative.


----------



## BabyWanted! (Sep 6, 2019)

AK42 said:


> Hi
> I am 43, had one cycle IVF ... frozen 6 embryos and had 4 fet since. 1 chemical and 1 miscarriage at 8 weeks.
> Now looking to go abroad for ivf using own eggs.
> Also need positive stories from women of my age ...losing hope now.


I'm 41 now and thinking of trying again for another cycle of IVF. We also had our treatment abroad - sperm donation with own eggs. Our of 11 eggs 3 made it so we had 1 transferred and 2 frozen. We have our baby girl now and soon we might go back for our second. Good luck to you and do update?


----------



## AK42 (4 mo ago)

Thats great news ... congratulations on your baby girl.
Can I ask which clinic you went with? I have made appointments with a few to discuss before finalising.
Just received my notes from previous clinic to find out that my embryos were poor quality on defrosting but they never told us at the time of transfer. Also discouraged PGT but now found out that they did so because they are not actually licensed for it. 
So really want to make sure I make the right choice this time. 
Good luck to you for second


----------

